# NGD : Countdown to 2/22/08 - THE AGONY BEGINS



## unconventional (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome to my ePIC. Here you will find in chronological order, updates as I count down to NGD. There is a certain element of difficulty in obtaining this instrument as I set myself up for this with my belief that the universe is lacking, which is of course a false belief, not justified by any experience or fact. The universe is plentiful. There is no lack of atoms or quanta now is there?

There's certainly no lack of the people that get in my frign way all day long. So that must mean that the universe is plentiful. So, although it is perhaps too late to change my belief that "everything you do on this DAMNED planet is either difficult or next to impossible" I must press on in consciousness and not let this one slip away. So I'm trying to adopt the mindset of a certain religious figure who once said "blessed is he who take his place in the end, for where the beginning is, the end also be."

So I press on with this new found faith that the universe is a friendly place and inherently abundent. This must be true, or else I would not have been able to purchase the last Ibanez XTP 707 out of a lot of 12. So join me in my agony as I venture on into 2 days which to me will seem like 2 lifetimes. Since we are all one, I welcome you to entertain the fact that, since we are all one, then my pain must as well be yours. So let's begin this painful journey shall we?

TIME 10:50 EST
DATE 2/21/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE: WAIT FOR AN UPDATE ON THE FEDEX TRACKING WEBSITE. 







F5 F5 F5 F5 "wait a second, aren't I supposed to be working?"

Ah there it is. 

LOCATION : *At local FedEx facility * 


DENVER, CO 





TIME 11:03AM EST
DATE 2/21/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVEONDER ALL THE THINGS THAT COULD F**K UP BETWEEN DENVER AND WORCESTER, MA






TIME 11:10AM EST
DATE 2/21/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE:REPEAT AFFIRMATIONS - "the universe is friendly" "God is watching over me" "God loves me and will ensure a safe arrival of my new guitar"






TIME 11:13AM EST
DATE 2/21/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE:Let the world know how I really feel.






TIME 11:23AM EST
DATE 2/21/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVErince is genuinely concerned about my state of being


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 21, 2008)

Carry on, Sir; may strength be with you in your struggle, and peace be with you in your quest.


----------



## kristallin (Feb 21, 2008)

unconventional said:


> TIME 11:23AM EST
> DATE 2/21/08
> LOCATION: HOME
> OBJECTIVErince is genuinely concerned about my state of being



No he's not, you've been staring at that FedEx page for so long you haven't fed him in 2 days! He's thinking "Jugular, looks delicious!" 

Joke aside, we need more pics STAT!


----------



## unconventional (Feb 21, 2008)

TIME 12:26PM EST
DATE 2/21/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE: Check front door, for they might have made a mistake and shipped it overnight. Nope, NFG. I'll have to check FEDEX.com in a bit





TIME 11:23AM EST
DATE 2/21/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE: Figure out something to do. I'm supposed to be working though. But guess what, work ain't fun. Guess I'll have to play one of these old ones






TIME 11:39AM EST
DATE 2/21/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE: PASS TIME..... PASS TIME.... PASS TIME...... 

Through this? 





I don't think so. Nobody is home so why the f**k not. 





The Evil Buddha likes noise 






But wait





F5 F5 F5 - NO NEW UPDATES


----------



## budda (Feb 21, 2008)

it's ok! it'll be worth it.

you dont have long to wait now


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2008)

This thread is fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 21, 2008)

great


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 21, 2008)

awesome !!!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 21, 2008)

Chris said:


> This thread is fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 21, 2008)

Even I'm excited for it


----------



## NDG (Feb 21, 2008)

I wonder if Memphis will be the next stop.


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2008)

Best of luck.


----------



## Drew (Feb 21, 2008)

Chris said:


> This thread is fuckin' awesome.



 Yes it is. 

PLEASE don't ruin it by posting a dumb-assed "Now, how should I open this box?" segment.


----------



## unconventional (Feb 21, 2008)

TIME 6:16PM EST
DATE 2/21/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE: Check for update on FEDEX Tracking Website as the sweat pours off my head with anticipation


OMG OMG OMG It's getting closer. Of course there is a pending snow storm headed this way. PLEASE GOD HAVE MERCY ON MY SOUL. Make my Friday the perfect one. 

Feb 21, 2008 4:56 PM 
Departed FedEx location 
INDIANAPOLIS, IN


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## unconventional (Feb 21, 2008)

TIME 6:26PM EST
DATE 2/21/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE: Contemplating how I'm going to make it another 24+ fu***ng hours. I've consumed quite a bit of green shakes consisting of spinach and carrots and water today trying to soothe my rather upset stomach and give me the energy that I need to make it to the end as I have not slept well the past couple of night. Knowing my guitar is out there somewhere in the cold, coupled with the lunar eclipse last evening has my cerebral cortex in a bit of an uproar. Now that I'm feeling a little bit better, I think I'm going to go off the deep end and order a steak and cheese. I will wash this down with some metamucil to facilitate a fast exit before I stomach can tell me how much I fu**ed up. I can promise that the final unveiling will not be of razor blades and cardboard boxes but something very special for this momentous Occasion. F5 and no new updates as I sit in agony. 






TIME 7:17PM EST
DATE 2/21/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE:Gas up snow blower > drive to sub shop > drink metamucil > try to relaxe my aching brain

BUT THEN (as I read the Friday forecast, I'm in shock) 

Friday Night
Low 29°F
Snow and sleet in the evening...Then snow and sleet likely after midnight. Total snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches. Not as cool. Near steady temperature in the upper 20s. Northeast winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation 90 percent.






So I contemplate the impending snow storm, realign my thoughts and remember that I must live from the end. The act of completion, as it is done as said in the bible "It is finished."

Time is not linear as we think it is. We have the capacity to reach into the future in the right state of mind and tap into things unforeseen. But wait, that doesn't help. AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH, where's my guitar?

But before I eat, just a quick peak. Miracles do happen folks. 

 But apparently not for me






AHHHHHH, mans best friend. Remote controls and steak and cheese. 






Dinner music?


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 21, 2008)

You know, it's funny, Scott, Budda, and I were discussing a live picstory while sitting in the lounge at the Drake Hotel.

Cool that someone's doing it  The suspense is killing me


----------



## unconventional (Feb 21, 2008)

TIME 7:49 PM EST
DATE 2/21/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE: Gather my thoughts while the camera battery charges. Now the logistics of getting this guitar tomorrow (Friday) In 10" of snow is going to bend your mind. I wont go into detail right now but you will see. It's not as simple as FEDEX coming and ringing the doorbell and getting a signature. There are many other variables to consider, which I shall divulge later on. I will state up front that we are not home as we work. I work at home 3 days a week but of course not on Friday. Luckily they leave a slip on the door and we drive to FEDEX up the street 5 minutes away and pick up said package as long as it's before 7:30. Now keep in mind those guys at FEDEX will be itching to get out the door, so either one of us will have to get there a tad early. It's not that simple though. As I eluded to earlier in the thread, I a shall expand upon assumptions. Assumptions are very powerful, so be very mindful when you cast judgment too early, rush to convict and assume. 

The Universe is based primarily on what I like to call chaos. The fabric of reality interweaves many events, circumstances and other variables. You think you can predict an outcome? Think again. Only part of this ride includes free will. The rest is chaos and can not ever be controlled by anyone. It's best to relax and enjoy the ride and rest in the fact that although chaotic, usually whatever happens and whatever we cast judgment upon and convict as bad, on the other side of that is a happy ending. BUT WE'RE TALKING ABOUT A GUITAR HERE, SO THIS IS DIFFERENT, there's no resting at all. This is life or death folks.

The primary reason obtaining this instrument is so difficult is because I assume any endeavor embarked upon in this physical realm to be a Marine effort or next to an impossibility. However, although I belive it will be a fight to the death, I will have this instrument on Friday 2/22/08 

Stay tooned. HONK HONK


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2008)

Best thread ever.


----------



## unconventional (Feb 21, 2008)

TIME 9:57PM EST
DATE 2/21/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE:FEDEX update then BED






OMG OMG OGM






"BOSTON IS ONLY 45 MINUTES FROM HERE, OMG" 

That means my guitar literally physically exists only 45 minutes from me. OMG How will I ever sleep?







That's how


----------



## kristallin (Feb 22, 2008)

It's almost like I'm waiting for my own guitar! So fucking awesome!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice. This is awesome. Keep us posted!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 22, 2008)

Amazing thread!!! It's so full of suspense! WIN!!!


----------



## El Caco (Feb 22, 2008)

The suspense is killing me, wait a second, this is not my guitar. WTF

This thread rules.

[action=s7eve]is also waiting for gear to turn up and the wait is unbearable.[/action]


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL. repped.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 22, 2008)

unconventional said:


> "BOSTON IS ONLY 45 MINUTES FROM HERE, OMG"
> 
> That means my guitar literally physically exists only 45 minutes from me. OMG



 isnt that the shittiest feeling ever??

this is the best fucking picstory ever. norbert has been ousted


----------



## unconventional (Feb 22, 2008)

TIME 10:03PM EST
DATE 2/21/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE:SLEEP







TIME 5:35 AM EST
DATE 2/22/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE: GET READY TO DRIVE TO CORPORATE PRISON CAMP

Ready for the big Day





Lunch. As usual nothing good to eat. Banana, granola bar, apple juice





Trusty steed which will drive me 60 miles to CPC





No f**king snow yet





TIME 6:04 AM EST
DATE 2/22/08
LOCATION: DRIVE
OBJECTIVE: DRIVE TO CPC






60 Mile commute, but I'm closer to my guitar now as according to FEDEX it's still in Boston


















Ah!!!! Home away from home





Corporate Prison Camp





My HOLE - No pictures, no nothing. I hate a sense of permanency





Breakfast





Yummy !!!!
It just occurred to me that I'm wearing the same shirt as yesterday. What a dirty f**k ha? Well, I'm 
just going to work anyhow so WGAF?





GULP GULP - one of my many ways of self torture


----------



## budda (Feb 22, 2008)

dude you're insane 

and you have some awesome facial expressions lol


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 22, 2008)

This is clearly the pinnacle of the picstory...


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 22, 2008)

Best.

Fucking.

Thread.

EVAR!!!!! 


I can't believe this... but I'm already thinking of rushing home from work to see the end!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 22, 2008)

IT IS 2/22/08.
Let's see man!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 22, 2008)

2/22/08 is here!! Come on fedex


----------



## turmoil (Feb 22, 2008)

i don't know man, the weather here in philly is awful and new england always gets it worse than us.

this better have a happy ending!!!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 22, 2008)

2/22 man! WE HAVE TO KNOW WHAT'S NEXT!!!


----------



## sepherus (Feb 22, 2008)

the worst part is they tend not to take them off the truck if they are going to attempt redelivery. so if you miss it today, you may infact have to endure a long torture filled weekend of waiting on top of all that you have suffered thus far.

i wish you the best occurance possible in this situation though.


----------



## Groff (Feb 22, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks he kinda looks like Noodles but without facial hair?


----------



## Drew (Feb 22, 2008)

The suspense! Will a small-to-middling blizzard delay the delivery of Unconventional's guitar? Stay tuned!


----------



## atimoc (Feb 22, 2008)

Great thread, and easy to relate to! That drink looks absolutely disgusting though


----------



## unconventional (Feb 22, 2008)

TIME 11:03PM EST
DATE 2/22/08
LOCATION: HOME YES I'M AT F**KING HOME
OBJECTIVE:SIT AND WAIT

Feb 22, 2008 11:03 AM 
On FedEx vehicle for delivery WEST BOYLSTON, MA 






Yes, that's right folks, I'm at home 

Was snowing hard at work, I called my boss and told him he better not come in and I told him I was going home to work. So here I am. As it turns out the logistical nightmare I spoke of earlier is not going to happen. I was to go to a school movie with my daughter who lives with my X-gf an hour away from home and 1/2 hour from work at 6pm tonight. 

Now, that is canceled because of the snow. What would have happened was I was going to have to sit at the movie while I wondered about the fate of my guitar. My wife drives 1 hour to pick up our 6 month old daughter at her sisters house after work and that is at 5pm. She was going to pick her up at 6PM, then drive a half hour to drop the baby at her parents house so they could watch her while she drove to FEDEX 1 hour from there, hopefully getting there by 7:30 PM. She didn't want to have to bring the baby in FEDEX and try to carry a car seat and 25LB enormous box from FEDEX to the car. But what a wonderful wife ha? Doing all that so I wont sit pouting all weekend. 

So I would have had to sit watching Ratatouille while pondering the fate of my guitar. So, the snow actually worked out in my favor. I left work in the snow, picked up my daughter at her moms and drove back here and THANK GOD, no exception notice on the door. So this means at any moment, my beloved instrument could arive. COULD.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 22, 2008)

It's 11:13 AM, d00d.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 22, 2008)

AWESOME!!! I hope you get your guitar this afternoon!


----------



## Groff (Feb 22, 2008)

Allow me to caption this photo:

Cat: "I'm chargin' mah FUKKIN LAZORZS!"


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 22, 2008)

. . .

What the hella re you wearing ROFL


----------



## yellowv (Feb 22, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> . . .
> 
> What the hella re you wearing ROFL




I think he just has some sort of gay ass purple and gold blanket


----------



## Codyyy (Feb 22, 2008)

This thread has negative effects. 


I feel like I've gone through all the suspense of waiting on a tracking number...


and yet, every time I look at mine, it's still in DENVER.


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2008)

I love this thread so much.


----------



## Trepan (Feb 22, 2008)

now I can't wait to get another update.

Thanks a lot conventional! lol


----------



## unconventional (Feb 22, 2008)

For fu*ks sake, it's a blanket, not a yoga robe, LOFL. 

Transmitting data to the mother ship.


----------



## Trepan (Feb 22, 2008)

I just noticed you said you're getting a Xiphos 7. I'm getting one too! It's going to be here in about 3 weeks or so. Please take lots of pictures, especially of the back, and where the output jack and strap buttons are.

I hope your guitar gets here today so I can get your review of it!


----------



## kristallin (Feb 22, 2008)

I really need to go take a piss, but I can't! I don't want to miss anything! Aaaaaaaaargh, the pain!


----------



## unconventional (Feb 22, 2008)

TIME 12:31PM EST
DATE 2/22/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE:TICK TOCK TICK TOCK

And I wait




And wait




The minutes seem like hours





Time for a snack





Gave my kid the last of the ham. Grahams and Jelly for dad





Finally, the metamucil is kicking in.


----------



## Codyyy (Feb 22, 2008)

^


----------



## technomancer (Feb 22, 2008)

This may be the most epic NGD thread EVER


----------



## turmoil (Feb 22, 2008)

haha 

lol @ that snack!!


----------



## unconventional (Feb 22, 2008)

Don't worry. One of the things that really pisses me off when someone gets a guitar is they either only take 2 pictures of the f**king thing, or they take a picture of every angle which I don't want to see. I will post a sound clip eventually, but I'm going to have to experiment a little bit with the setup and the strings. I'll probably go through about 10 sets of strings this weekend till I find the right combo and I'll be tweaking the neck and action most likely too. But there will be plenty of pics, I can promise you that. 

Like I said, the official unveiling this evening will be very very special. I've been drooling over this guitar for months. Before they even released the Xyphos as a seven string I meditated and imagined daily that a seven fixed bridge version was coming out. To actually think it will be in my possession this evening, HOPEFULLY has me on a high that the greenest of green could never give me. 

There's nothing like being a selfish no good one sided prick of an American consumer ha?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 22, 2008)

I deem this true.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 22, 2008)

dude you have such an emotive concerned face
this is so fucking awesome


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 22, 2008)

This thread just keeps getting better. The amount of win in this thread is incredible!


----------



## Universe74 (Feb 22, 2008)

Moar pics of purple tube top please. Thnx.


----------



## TimSE (Feb 22, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> This thread just keeps getting better. The amount of win in this thread is incredible!


----------



## unconventional (Feb 22, 2008)

LOFL, see this is serious shit fellas. I don't take obtaining an instrument lightly. I always pay for 2 day shipping, no matter the cost. One because I'm an impatient as*ho*e and two because it minimizes the amount of sh*t that can screw up. 

I read threads all day long of peeps getting bent over by sellers and ebay and FEDEX and UPS. I always specify FEDEX. I'll pay extra for it and if the seller is not willing to use FEDEX, NO SALE. 

One of the primary reasons for using FEDEX is this. They are a professional outfit I believe compared to UPS. I know folks that worked at both and most FEDEX guys actually like their jobs. Most of the UPS workers are ex cons believe it or not. I've heard the PRIZON system is in with UPS and when cats get out of the hole, they often get hired at UPS. Don't know if there is truth to that, all I know is that UPS SUCKS. 

Brown is the color of sh*t after all. I've had more problems with UPS with shit getting busted, lost. And if you have to sign for something, they leave a slip, you have to call a number, speak to some monkey and meet the truck 20 miles from here at 8pm at the UPS distribution center. The last time I did UPS, I stood in a line of about 20 people in the pouring rain like an idiot. There is no actual facility. You get there at 8pm and wait for a truck to come. Then you stand in line in back of the truck like a fool waiting for a hot dog. 

I'm like fu*k, it's 2008 and this is the best they can do? With FEDEX, they leave a slip if your not home. You bring the slip to a HEATED FU*KING BUILDING after 7PM and they give you your sh*t and your on your way. IMAGINE THAT?


----------



## Groff (Feb 22, 2008)

Quick! Someone put this face onto


----------



## Berger (Feb 22, 2008)

I have never felt so connected with some one getting a guitar. You sir, win!


----------



## Trepan (Feb 22, 2008)

The other thing I'd be interested in seeing is if the strings line up perfectly with the pole pieces on the pickups. The pictures that I've seen show one or the other pickups slightly off, it's a bit weird.

In any case, if (when) those D Activator X pickups come out for 7 string, might have to swap them out anyway, and they have rails so it wouldn't matter


----------



## giannifive (Feb 22, 2008)

unconventional said:


> I'm like fu*k, it's 2008 and this is the best they can do? With FEDEX, they leave a slip if your not home. You bring the slip to a HEATED FU*KING BUILDING after 7PM and they give you your sh*t and your on your way. IMAGINE THAT?



I've actually had better luck with UPS. Fedex once left a guitar for me in the bushes in front of my building, in nearly freezing weather. I was lucky it was still there when I got home. They were supposed to have left a note.


----------



## unconventional (Feb 22, 2008)

Trepan said:


> The other thing I'd be interested in seeing is if the strings line up perfectly with the pole pieces on the pickups. The pictures that I've seen show one or the other pickups slightly off, it's a bit weird.
> 
> In any case, if (when) those D Activator X pickups come out for 7 string, might have to swap them out anyway, and they have rails so it wouldn't matter




From the Ibanez forum. 
Picture was taken from an ANGLE to the right of the guitar with a wide angle lens and the photo was cropped. It does not look like that in person. The pole pieces that is. 


We shall see though.


----------



## NDG (Feb 22, 2008)

I work for FedEx Express. I like it.  If I worked for FedEx Ground, I might feel differently.


----------



## Trepan (Feb 22, 2008)

hahaha

It's awesome to see someone as anal retentive about their guitars/gear as I am


----------



## yevetz (Feb 22, 2008)

AWESOMEST THREAD EVAR!!!!!!

my picstories are sucks in comparing with this


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 22, 2008)

You're setting a disturbing bar, here, dude. From now on people are going to begin extending NGD picstories for weeks, if not months, just to measure up. Then, in the trend, the non-NGD picstories will follow. Soon, all we'll be doing is taking pictures all of the time, forgetting our other daily responsibilities and relationships. Chaos will spread, souls will be broken, and your beloved universe will swallow us whole - but we won't even notice, because we'll be too busy trying to take pictures of the entire event and thinking of apropos captions. 

_You are poisoning our lives._


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## unconventional (Feb 22, 2008)

TIME 3:36PM EST
DATE 2/22/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE:TICK TOCK TICK TOCK

And I wait, some more and some more. 








Now some might wonder what all of this has to do with guitar. It's not about the guitar really at this point. It's about how my path is not much far from the path of the Bodhisattva and the Arahant and the path lead to the end of suffering. Just as the Buddha&#8217;s many past lives as a Bodhisattva were finally finished in Buddhahood (THE END OF SUFFERING)

It's been 2 days that seem like 2 lifetimes. I can smell the fresh clear coat and the chemicals emanating from the interior fibers of the case. I'm going to be in tears when I pick up that cold body out of the case for it has suffered numerous temperature changes on it's way home. 

It's on its way to find itself in its rightful owner, who is me. I shall cherish this piece. This culmination of many hours of labor in some foreign land which once just existed as an imaginal act in the mind of man. It was brought to fruition though not much different than the immaculate conception in the bibull. 

I can feel it getting closer. I'll be afraid to touch it's cold frail body as if one light touch from the hand could render it shattered into a million pieces. Rest in alignment my friends, the end is near.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 22, 2008)

Wait, this thread began yesteday...and it's here today?!


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Se7enMeister (Feb 22, 2008)

man i love a good NGD picstory


----------



## unconventional (Feb 22, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Wait, this thread began yesteday...and it's here today?!



Yes, can you believe it?


----------



## Codyyy (Feb 22, 2008)

I MUST SEE THE END! I MUST SEE THIS THROUGH!


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Feb 22, 2008)

unconventional said:


> For fu*ks sake, it's a blanket, not a yoga robe, LOFL.
> 
> Transmitting data to the mother ship.



ha ha "your problem is your putting the pussy on the pedestal "


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 22, 2008)

:groan:


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2008)

Dude, where do you work? Off Crosby drive? I take that exit too, and have an office at the MITRE campus. I think I work like 1/4 mile from you.


----------



## brother mack (Feb 22, 2008)

psychoticsnoman said:


> ha ha "your problem is your putting the pussy on the pedestal "





Cant wait to see your new gat dude! Very Exciting.


----------



## unconventional (Feb 22, 2008)

TIME 5:22PM EST
DATE 2/22/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE: KILL MYSELF

Ok, here's the deal. FEDEX has not arrived yet, however the web site says.
*Feb 22, 2008* 2:43 PM 


*Delivered * 


WORCESTER, MA 


This CAN NOT be happening. Coupled with that happy fact, I have to go with my wife to pick up our baby. It's snowing out hard and she came home after work scared to drive alone over there. OMFG - KILL ME

So I call FEDEX. They say that they will contact the distribution center, who will call the driver and call me back on my cell phone. Of course where we're going, cell phones don't work. OMFG - KILL ME

So it's 5:23 and I'm out for now. It takes us 40 min - 1 hour to get to where my daughter is at. I'm hoping that when my bro in law gets home, he can take the baby in the car seat and meet us 1/2 way. Then I'm hoping FEDEX calls and tells me that the guy scanned the wrong package or whatever and that MY_GUITAR is not sitting at some punks house. I'm hoping I can go to the service center and get my guitar. However, as previously mentioned, they are only open till 7:30 and will probably be checking out a tad early. So I must go. NOW. 

 







Chris said:


> Dude, where do you work? Off Crosby drive? I take that exit too, and have an office at the MITRE campus. I think I work like 1/4 mile from you.



LOFL, yeah, I'm in one of the Crosby drive prizon camps. Number 22 I believe.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 22, 2008)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!! Good luck with acquiring it man!


----------



## Berger (Feb 22, 2008)

dude that sucks!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 22, 2008)

Argh that's awful


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 22, 2008)

This is like a mid-day soap opera. 


Bummer about FedEx though


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 22, 2008)

You->



<-FedEx


----------



## Codyyy (Feb 22, 2008)

Best reality show ever


----------



## turmoil (Feb 22, 2008)

oh, the look on your face! i can really feel your pain


----------



## yevetz (Feb 22, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> Best reality show ever



+1


----------



## skinhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Fuck, were's the guitar?


----------



## Trepan (Feb 22, 2008)

Man I feel like you have the same luck as I do. Hopefully for your sake you don't have quite as bad luck as me.

I feel for ya. I hope you get it soon, Somehow I don't think you're getting it today


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm scared now. I have an axe coming from Japan, that fucker could end up anywhere.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 22, 2008)

I just caught up with this. Might be the best thread ever. I hope you get yours soon!



Him said:


>



Seriously 




Trepan said:


> The other thing I'd be interested in seeing is if the strings line up perfectly with the pole pieces on the pickups. The pictures that I've seen show one or the other pickups slightly off, it's a bit weird.
> 
> In any case, if (when) those D Activator X pickups come out for 7 string, might have to swap them out anyway, and they have rails so it wouldn't matter



You're definitely putting too much thought into all of that. I have the Xiphos 7 and everything is perfect. It balances better than you'd think as well


----------



## the xkill X (Feb 22, 2008)

man that sucks badly!!!


----------



## Lee (Feb 22, 2008)

This is epic failure until delivery, but not of your doing


----------



## unconventional (Feb 22, 2008)

TIME 10:56PM EST
DATE 2/22/08
LOCATION: HOME
OBJECTIVE:COMPLETE

THE UNVEILING - So, a happy ending after all. FEDEX fu*ked up, but they also done right. I was able to pick up the package at the facility. They actually called me back, went there, that was it. I don't know what happened but I got the guitar. PHEW!!!!! I will post detailed pictures tomorrow when the light comes up. Camera does not work too well at night. Overall, the guitar is flawless, except for one thing. Where the neck binding meets the headstock binding it looks like they cut too far into the binding where the two pieces meet the nut. Not a big deal, but if your an as*hole like me, you'll notice it. It's close to 11:00PM and I'm dead and my camera is dead. I haven't even plugged the damn thing in yet 

But all in all I'm psyched besides the immense pain my cerebral cortex had to endure. Drum City really hooks you up. Strap, extra set of strings, A Jackson shirt with Jenna Whoreson on it, LOFL, several "REAL" 2008 catalogs such as Ibanez, Schecter, ESP. Tons of picks. DAMN YO, I'm psyched. I'm really happy that the guitar does not have any issues such as dents, scratches, glue all around the frets and other minor imperfections that drive a prick like me insane. I actually can't believe it because of all the bitching I've heard about Indo Ibanez guitars. There's absolutely nothing wrong with it other than that small thing I mentioned. Now if the pickups, tone and volume works, all that's left to contend with is learning the 30 different 7 string tunings and figuring out which strings I like and setting it up to my liking. Thanks for hanging in there with me fellas, it's been a rough 2 days I know. 

I promise when the sun comes up I will take a multitude of photos and perhaps a video of the guitar too. The webcam seems to capture quality a tad better than the digital camera. 





YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















Poles and strings somewhat aligned












Jealous Are we? 




AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHhh!!!!!!!!! Peace at last


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 22, 2008)

YAAY!


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 22, 2008)

awwww...a happy ending.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Feb 22, 2008)

FUCK YEAH, FINALLYY!


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 22, 2008)

success! 



also lmao @ wife/gf on the couch


----------



## Groff (Feb 22, 2008)

!!!


----------



## sepherus (Feb 22, 2008)

sweet. glad it worked out for you. those dont look bad for a production 7. wish my income was a bit more disposable. also like the paint scheme in you living room and the coffee table too.


----------



## nicknuisance (Feb 22, 2008)

Hahaha, Worcester. Only good for The Palladium.


...only lived in Mass. since August so what do I know? Especially living in Natick.


----------



## Berger (Feb 22, 2008)

bout time! glad everything worked out


----------



## Codyyy (Feb 22, 2008)

Meh, somewhat anti-climactic. I was hoping for a twist. Like maybe FedEx delivered the wrong box to you, and instead of a Xiphos 7, you got a dildo shaped guitar.



...or a guitar-shaped dildo


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 23, 2008)

Hooray! Rejoice! To infinity and beyond!

With that out of the way - what kind of mountain bike is that hanging up in your garage? I can tell a bunch of the parts, but just can't make out the logo. Cursed deteriorating vision.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 23, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> Meh, somewhat anti-climactic.



Bull shit that ending is pure win 

Congrats and those are the best photo's I have seen of a xiphos 7


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome man, congrats! Kickass ending. Are you in a band or anything man? We should play a show together, have some dual Xiphos ownage sprees going on 



s7eve said:


> Congrats and those are the best photo's I have seen of a xiphos 7



I guess you didn't see my thread


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 23, 2008)

unconventional said:


>



Obzen anyone? 

Amazing picstory.


----------



## kristallin (Feb 23, 2008)

I feel like I can exhale again.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 23, 2008)

Phew, I love happy endings. 

Man, that paint job just sparkles when the light hits it right.


----------



## brother mack (Feb 23, 2008)

Phew! Good work dude. If that was me i probably would have killed someone by now 

Sweet axe too.


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2008)

Best picstory ever. 

We need to grab lunch sometime dude.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 23, 2008)

this was the most exciting and overall best 10 minutes of my life. thankyou!


----------



## Trepan (Feb 23, 2008)

That was awesome. I'm glad you got it, I was losing hope for you 

Are there any storage compartments in the case? I wasn't able to see any in any picture I've seen. Also a pic of that issue you described earlier with the nut would be sweet 

Do you think it would be more comfortable to play if you have one of those L shaped endings on your patch cord, or would a normal one work?

Thanks for posting all of this, it's been very entertaining. I'll show the wife the pictures of your wife being ousted from bed, I bet she'll be really impressed with you 

I know I was being anal about the strings lining up on the neck pickup but there were two reasons. One was I just saw a video with Dan Earlewine in which he installed new saddles on a guitar with a similar bridge, and he made a bit deal about having the strings lined up with the pole pieces. The other is that I'm a software engineer and so little things that are incorrect or slightly off just drive me up the wall like you wouldn't believe. It's a bit of a curse really in that sense.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2008)

Trepan said:


> That was awesome. I'm glad you got it, I was losing hope for you
> 
> Are there any storage compartments in the case? I wasn't able to see any in any picture I've seen. Also a pic of that issue you described earlier with the nut would be sweet
> 
> ...



There's plenty of room in the case for stuff, they have spacious compartments. Everything with the guitar is really top notch, you'd love it


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 23, 2008)

seriously, thread of the year.
i will tell my children about this thread.


----------



## Trepan (Feb 23, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> There's plenty of room in the case for stuff, they have spacious compartments. Everything with the guitar is really top notch, you'd love it



Thanks, I think I will too. It's just going to be so hard waiting for the damned thing! Dunno if you've read my other posts but I've basically been waiting since December for a guitar I ordered (RG7321) but now I'm going to end up with Xiphos instead so in a way I'm happy about that but if you can imagine a 3+ month wait  It wasn't a question of money but a question of shipping and by the way, Efkay sucks and they are probably a monopoly. They are one of the very few things I would say I seriously dislike about Canada. They're the reason that UV7s are 3 grand here.

Can't wait to see more pictures of the guitar. I have amassed a folder of pics now! I think some people said they were going to start posting audio clips too, so the folder will be growing 

It's true that this thread is almost like me getting my own guitar! I wonder how close the neck on the Xiphos 7 is to RG7321. I think they're the same neck dimensions. I loved the neck on the RG7321, it only took me a few hours to get used to it - and it was the first 7 string I'd ever played. I still might pick one up some time.

I still have to find some good 7 string tunes to learn!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 23, 2008)

Priceless epic awesomest win


----------



## Ryan (Feb 23, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> also lmao @ wife/gf on the couch



+1


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 23, 2008)

About time!!! Congrats on the new guitar.It looks sweet. Havin major gas now after seeing this thread and zimbloths, thanks a lot guys!!!


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 23, 2008)

He-ey! Nice guitar! Glad you made through. Good stuff.


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 23, 2008)

epic.... 
congrats on the new axe... 
may it bring you many many hours of joy... 

this is with out a doubt..the best pic story ever..
you have set the bar...


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 23, 2008)

This NGD has pwned all NGDs, congrats on the new guitar man


----------



## unconventional (Feb 23, 2008)

What's funny is that the admin of this site works like 1/4 mile from me. To think that there are thousands on this site. Small world eh? Hopefully I get to play this fucking thing sometime in the near future. Lunch sounds good sometime chief.

I felt guilty with my big present and told my daughter I'd bring her to the Hannah Montana movie

I will put up some more pics shortly. The small flaw I'm talking about might not show up on the picture. My camera sucks for detailed shots. I'll bump up the resolution on the camera and take some pics of the case as well.

If you look at the nut from the side, where the headstock binding and the neck binding come together, it looks like they shave the excess of that joint off with a razor blade. Well on this one, looks like the razor blade went like 1mm under the nut, cutting into the binding.

Being I'm so anal with guitars, I put a small amount of white oil based paint inside the gap. Being that the binding is somewhat of a cream color, and the paint is white, I don't know what looks worse, the paint or the small cosmetic flaw.

Again though. I'm a nitpicker of nitpickers. I'm an A+1 first class ASSHOLE when it comes to perfection with instruments. The quality of construction of this $800 guitar far surpasses the many Gibsons I've had including Blues King acoustics and several explorers and a few Les Pauls I've had.

I'm not bashing Gibson. If I didn't like thier instruments, I wouldn't own the Blues King I have now. But even on that, an $1800 guitar there are many flaws that far surpass the small blemish on this one. Now if I could just keep from snapping off the sharp edges of this thing on walls and whatnot, I'll be good.

The strap thing is butcher. I'm hesitant about putting the strap locks under the foremost corner of the upper point. The reason being is that it's next to impossible to get a drill bit in there at a straight shot because the neck is in the way.

With the strap on it as it is, it's not going to work for me. The only way it seems to work is if I pull an Erkel and make the strap as short as possible which brings the top of the guitar up to my neck. The real problem is that it feels weird as I have to stretch my left arm out quite a bit to play down at the 1st few positions, which of course is where we all play.

My other concern is that if I put the strap locks on the underside as a lot of people have been doing is that the strap is eventually going to wear into the paint from to and fro movement. I'll look at her again when I have 5 FUCKING MINUTES and see if I can get a drill in there somehow. If so, I'll put a small circle of 3m protective film around the strap button.

Lots of people give me shit about doing stuff like this, but while its my guitar, I'm going to keep it as nice as I can. I'm just somewhat concerned that I will not get this guitar to the point with the strap where I can actually play it standing up with band. Might be exclusively a home instrument. That's the one thing that really pisses me the fuck off.

Does Ibanez not have enough money to have 2 people sit down and actually play the fucking guitar and go over it and see if it's ergonomically right? I mean WTF? If the quality of these instruments was not what it is, I'd tell Ibanez to go fuck off and never purchase another one.

I have noticed as well that these cats don't seem to be able to put screws in straight on the various covers (truss, electronic cavity, output). Not a big deal but typical of a mid range instrument. Gotta rush em out the door so gluttons like me can have one the first week they are out.

Stay tuned for more pics. INCLUDING THE FUCKING CASE COMPARTMENTS.

Just givin ya shit man. Oh, and what I've heard of the bridge pickup so far, it sounds like mud. It sounds like a midrange only pickup. I'll have to mess with it some more, but it's most likely getting replaced. 

Kevin







































































































































































PORNO - I'm imagining all the socks being thrown in the laundry basket. If there's any angles I missed or something else you want to see, shout.


----------



## atimoc (Feb 23, 2008)

unconventional said:


> I'm hesitant about putting the strap locks under the foremost corner of the upper point. The reason being is that it's next to impossible to get a drill bit in there at a straight shot because the neck is in the way.



There are flexible attachments for drills that can help you get to awkward spots and angles. I don't know what they're called in English, but any decent-sized hardware store should be able to hook you up with one.


----------



## budda (Feb 23, 2008)

you sir, are my hero for picstories.

i dont even like the looks of the xiphos  but this thread is *the* win.

what say the believers of the concrete jungle picstory? lol


----------



## giannifive (Feb 23, 2008)

unconventional said:


>



 Reflections FTW!


----------



## TimSE (Feb 23, 2008)

giannifive said:


> Reflections FTW!


----------



## blackgecko (Feb 23, 2008)

best picstory EVER


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 23, 2008)

Very entertaining - however like it was mentioned before this might have raised the bar so high - that everyone getting a guitar will be doing this like 3 weeks before they get it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2008)

unconventional said:


> What's funny is that the admin of this site works like 1/4 mile from me. To think that there are thousands on this site. Small world eh? Hopefully I get to play this fucking thing sometime in the near future. Lunch sounds good sometime chief.



Total small world.  

I'm in Vegas for the next two weeks, but when I'm back we should definitely meet up with Drew and Steve at the ol' Border Cafe for margueritas and metal.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 23, 2008)

Epic win 

Those Xiphos 7s look really sweet, though it does irritate the piss out of me that they're using the same inlays for the six and the seven so the ones on the seven don't come to the edge of the board


----------



## unconventional (Feb 23, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Epic win
> 
> Those Xiphos 7s look really sweet, though it does irritate the piss out of me that they're using the same inlays for the six and the seven so the ones on the seven don't come to the edge of the board




Yeah I forgot about that, that's totally fucking butcher. Do you guys find that the 7th string is very muddy? I'm thinking it might not be the pickups that are bad, it just seems the the 7th string lacks clarity and is just like a droning type string with no tone


----------



## Drew (Feb 23, 2008)

Fuck, I love Mexican. I'm in.  

I REALLY want one of those to like take to blues jams.


----------



## Drew (Feb 23, 2008)

What string guages are you using? Odds are it shipps with something too light. Also, dead strings sound flubby after a while - half the reason I was through the roof with joy when I learned I could order individual guages of Elixirs through Juststrings.com was that it REALLY makes a differenc on the low B, having it still sound snappy after a few months. 

I'm actually digging the fuck out of the D Activators for lead work - they've got this badass snappy singlecoil like attack, I feel like Yngwie on a REALLY bad chops day.  Still, for rhythm crunch, they don't have the "girth" of a normal 'bucker - maybe an Evo7 would be worth a shot?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 23, 2008)

Really? On mine I find the low B string to be extremely bright and clear, it's most likely the string brand/gauge you're using. I think DCGL 's tech put an Ernie Ball .060 on mine.

I also don't find the guitar to be that unbalanced, there's many ways of positioning yourself to get it right i've found. If it bothers you, certainly do whatever you can to be content with it, of course 

PS: Kudos once again man, excellent picstory


----------



## Trepan (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks again for the pics man. Sorry for being a pest. I hope the reflection wasn't meant for me as I noticed it was a pic of the strings lined up with the pole pieces 

I guess you started the cycle of suffering over again now because you are unhappy with the pickups lol  Sucks about the razor mark that you were talking about but I will let you know if mine has the same thing.

Enjoy your guitar!!


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 23, 2008)

Damn... the story to end all stories! 

That's a beautiful guitar... I had the chance to pick up a Xiphos 6 in the local store... they are simply badass and gorgeous at the same time in person! It seemed to balance okay, but of course, it's got less mass in the neck. 

What about putting the front strap button down further, maybe at centerline? Would that help the balance, or am I totally backward there?


----------



## unconventional (Feb 23, 2008)

Trepan said:


> Thanks again for the pics man. Sorry for being a pest. I hope the reflection wasn't meant for me as I noticed it was a pic of the strings lined up with the pole pieces
> 
> I guess you started the cycle of suffering over again now because you are unhappy with the pickups lol  Sucks about the razor mark that you were talking about but I will let you know if mine has the same thing.
> 
> Enjoy your guitar!!




LOL man, relax, it wasn't for you and your questions. I'm the same way man. I had more questions about that thing that nobody would answer. I'll take all the pics you need pal. 

On a lighter note, due to all the suffering today, I went to GC. I don't normally like to buy guitars there, but they had a Schecter Hellraiser which was only a few days old. So, it hasn't really had a chance to get beat to shit buy people who decided 5 minutes prior to entering the store that they want to be a guitar player. 

I'm sick of the fools that go in there and smack instruments around. If you can't handle an instrument properly don't fucking touch it. Makes me want to kill someone. Anyhow I saw this and fell in love. The sales guy was like OMFG OMFG man it's got COIL TAP COIL TAP COIL TAP. I'm like WOW MAN. SOLD. 

I could give a fuck about coil tap, but it makes for some interesting clean tones. 































OMFG OMFG LOOK ---- COIL TAP OMFG OMFG


----------



## skinhead (Feb 24, 2008)

Epic guitars


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 24, 2008)

Fucking awesome. Just down right killer. LOVING that Hellraiser. And of course the Xiphos. Great duo you got there.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

HOLY FUCK! COIL TAP!


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2008)

I ALSO POSSESS THE KEY TO BRUTAL TONE! 






Anyway, sweet HR.


----------



## unconventional (Feb 24, 2008)

Chris said:


> I ALSO POSSESS THE KEY TO BRUTAL TONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks chief. WTF? I thought I was the only one with coil tap?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Feb 24, 2008)

Amazing. Simply amazing.


----------



## unconventional (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's a short vid of me playing the thing. Course my creativity comes out when everyone is in bed so the frign pick is louder than the amp, LOL. 

I'm psyched with this thing now. For some reason the heavy strings were sounding muddy with my amp (mesa recto pre / 2:100 power)

I tried all different combos. What your hearing now is a regular slinky 6 string set with a 52 GHS string. I seem to like this combo. Maybe I'm nuts.


----------



## Naren (Feb 25, 2008)

One of the best picstories I've ever seen and probably the best NGD picstory ever made.


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 25, 2008)

the dactivators are not as bad i thought it would be. 

cool riffs..


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 25, 2008)

unconventional said:


> Here's a short vid of me playing the thing. Course my creativity comes out when everyone is in bed so the frign pick is louder than the amp, LOL.
> 
> I'm psyched with this thing now. For some reason the heavy strings were sounding muddy with my amp (mesa recto pre / 2:100 power)
> 
> I tried all different combos. What your hearing now is a regular slinky 6 string set with a 52 GHS string. I seem to like this combo. Maybe I'm nuts.




Deemed true 

As for strings, I can't stress enough how amazing Elixir NanoWeb strings sound for 7-strings. They sound amazing, feel smooth, and due to their anti-rust coating they last for 6-8 months. Perhaps buy a 6-string set and then a single 52 or 56 from JustStrings.com. Seriously you won't be sorry \m/

The Ernie balls DCGL put on mine sound good initially, but they die out fast. Some other brands I think are decent if you don't want to try Elixirs: S.I.T, DR Hi-Beams, D'Addario or Dean Markley. Never been a fan of GHS for whatever reason.

PS: Are you in a band or anything?


----------



## unconventional (Feb 25, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Deemed true
> 
> As for strings, I can't stress enough how amazing Elixir NanoWeb strings sound for 7-strings. They sound amazing, feel smooth, and due to their anti-rust coating they last for 6-8 months. Perhaps buy a 6-string set and then a single 52 or 56 from JustStrings.com. Seriously you won't be sorry \m/
> 
> ...



I'll have to try those nanowebs. Not in a band yet. Have about 15 songs or so. Friend of mine just started bass. Waiting for him to get up to speed. Pushing him as hard as I can. He's motivated so that's a good thing.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 25, 2008)

unconventional said:


> I'll have to try those nanowebs. Not in a band yet. Have about 15 songs or so. Friend of mine just started bass. Waiting for him to get up to speed. Pushing him as hard as I can. He's motivated so that's a good thing.


----------



## Rommel (Feb 25, 2008)

Glad it all worked out for ya. Great playing.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow! Epic!


----------



## Drew (Feb 25, 2008)

I love this thread!


----------



## unconventional (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yeah the pickups turned out to be ok. Just a matter of setting up the instrument properly I guess. I guess the stock strings sucked bad. Whoever made the strings that were on it when I got it should not make strings.


----------



## Universe74 (Feb 26, 2008)

Where are the tube top pics?


----------



## unconventional (Feb 26, 2008)

Tube top?


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 27, 2008)

your purple blanket he means.


----------



## Rich5150 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow sounds badass


----------



## unconventional (Feb 27, 2008)

PURPLE FTW 


Don't fuck with purple man


----------

